# anyone here of acosta,,legit?



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

someone told my wife that acosta payed $11 an hour and were legit....anyone know anything?


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Are you asking about a merchandising position with Acosta Sales and Marketing? I can't comment on the pay but I have worked for them for three years part time.


----------

